

Firefox Adds Powerful New Developer Tools - avsaro
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/01/31/firefox-adds-powerful-new-developer-tools/

======
mbrubeck
While the developer tools are cool, I think the real exciting change in this
release is that add-ons will no longer be disabled by default when the browser
is updated:

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Features/Add-ons/Add-
ons_Default_to...](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Features/Add-ons/Add-
ons_Default_to_Compatible)

